# Egypt's rulers approve anti-discrimination law



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

From The Egyptian Gazette

Quote"The amendment to the criminal code states a punishment of a fine no less than LE30,000 pounds ($5,000) for discrimination based on “gender, origin, language, religion or beliefs.” 
The punishment for a government employee convicted of discrimination is at least three months in prison or a minimum fine of 50,000 pounds, according to the text of the amendment published by the official MENA news agency. 
The caretaker cabinet said Thursday it would discuss the sensitive issue of building permits for Christian churches at the heart of sectarian tensions in the overwhelmingly Muslim country. 
The announcement came as nearly 3,000 mourners gathered in central Cairo for a candlelight vigil in honour of Coptic Christians among 25 people killed in weekend clashes during a demonstration over an attack on a church. 
The military, in power since a popular uprising ousted president Hosni Mubarak in February, has denied Coptic witness accounts that its soldiers fired on the demonstrators and ordered an investigation. 
Copts, who comprise roughly 10 per cent of Egypt’s 80 million population, say the laws on obtaining building or renovation permits for churches are overly restrictive, and that Muslims enjoy much a more liberal regime for mosques. "


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly approving and following it are two different things.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The first thing they need to do is get religion off IDs and stop people being called Mohammed.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The first thing they need to do is get religion off IDs and stop people being called Mohammed.


I agree with you 100% for the first but the second is more difficult


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> I agree with you 100% for the first but the second is more difficult



It reminds me of the times in NI that the first question you were asked in a job application was religious status. 

The only saving grace about Mohammed is you can call it out anywhere and someone will come to you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and ban the wart on the forehead, after all you never see women with these,


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

And ban all religious signs in goverment offices including the ministries.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a better idea, let them ban religion altogether, now that would be truly revolutionary for Egypt :rockon:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sadly approving and following it are two different things.


The thing is they make discrimination illegal but they themselves get away with murder (literally)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I have a better idea, let them ban religion altogether, now that would be truly revolutionary for Egypt :rockon:




Lol Only today we had this discussion at work and my houseboy literately was dumbstruck when I suggested that very thing, he also looked at me with horror when I told him I am an atheist which I am not but I just thought I would say so to see what reaction I would get


----------

